# Root?



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

Am I missing it?


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trixnix (May 21, 2012)

Maybe?

- Tapatalked!


----------



## Wanahave (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends on what you want to do with your phone.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## stublake13 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you're really into the sense camera and you're in no hurry to upgrade to Jelly Bean and the idea of having to backup, wipe, flash, restore and reboot a few times makes you shudder and you are clumsy and feel that the warranty is something to be valued then NO you're not missing it.

Sent from my AOKP flavoured IceColdJelly HTC One X using the RootzWiki App


----------

